# 80% road, 20% gravel/trails



## Wardman (Aug 11, 2012)

Hello All,

Looking for a 30-35mm cyclorcorss tire that has low resistance with some grabbing ability. Any suggestions? (tubed, Soma DC kit is being built up now)

Scwabble Sammy Slicks?
Conti Top Contacts?

Thanks!


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

Michelin Mud2. I used them for everything. Road riding, singletrack, cross courses, gravel, snow. 

yeah yeah not as fast as a real road tire, big whoop!


----------



## limba (Mar 10, 2004)

Ritchey Speedmax. If those are scary on your trails switch to Muds.


----------



## Wardman (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Can you still get AlphaBites? I used to really like those for onroad-offroad comfort. They were soft and great on hardpack.


----------



## jrm (Dec 23, 2001)

*Clement*

35c Xplor USH or 40c MSO


----------



## mrcreosote (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks for asking my question for me.

I am currently riding Michelin Cyclocross Jet, but the tread on the rear tire has worn a lot quicker than I expected. I am currently looking at replacing them with Continental Cyclocross Speed, or maybe one of the Schwalbe Marathon series


----------



## limba (Mar 10, 2004)

Any knobby ridden on the road will wear out quickly. I think all of the Conti cross tires are bad. Try the Speedmax.


----------



## mrcreosote (Sep 9, 2010)

limba said:


> Any knobby ridden on the road will wear out quickly. I think all of the Conti cross tires are bad. Try the Speedmax.


I wouldn't call the Jets 'knobby', but it is a very fine tread.

Well, I have Ritchey 'everything else' on the bike - might as well give the tires a go too.


----------



## limba (Mar 10, 2004)

Yeah, more like bumps. But yes, they all wear quickly. I think you'll like the Ritcheys. Those are the best "road" cross clinchers I've used and muds are the best on the trails.


----------



## mudrock (Jun 4, 2008)

Serfas Vida, doesn't have much in the way of knobs, but you say 80% road. I slip sometimes but not much. Mine is 700x38, also comes in 32.

https://www.serfas.com/products/view/264/referer:products|index|tires|road-tires

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/alexmurdock/7498750052/" title="DSC04132 by alexmurdock, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8020/7498750052_835dabc91e_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="DSC04132"></a>


----------



## holy cromoly (Nov 9, 2008)

Depends on how fast your like to go downhill and take turns.

My go to tire for your question has always been the Ritchey SpeedMax.


----------



## mudrock (Jun 4, 2008)

Bontrager: LT2 700C (Model #08633)

Any Bontrager dealers near you?


----------



## ecub (Sep 2, 2011)

mudrock said:


> Bontrager: LT2 700C (Model #08633)
> 
> Any Bontrager dealers near you?


Do you use these yourself?


----------



## Birddog (Sep 9, 2004)

I use the Speedmax, but they can be a little sketchy when you lean in a turn on pavement.


----------



## Wardman (Aug 11, 2012)

I have new LT1's on a 1990's hybrid that see's MTB trails and they've been ok. I may switch them to the new cyclocross and go back to knobbies on the hybrid - but thinking the cyclocross will all but replace the hybrid too.

I think they are 35's and was thinking 32/33 for the new ride, although I know we are talking mm's here...


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

michelen jet are soft race tires, they will wear quickly. Like the contis. Wider high milage tires like Contacts will wear better, and will be fine for hardpack.


----------



## clydeone (Oct 25, 2011)

I vote Panaracer Tserv -- 700x35 will do everything ok including light trail duty


----------



## cruzer75 (Mar 10, 2006)

Speedmax On the road are not bad. I have ridden a set for two years on the road in winter and they are just showing signs of wearing out!


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

clydeone said:


> I vote Panaracer Tserv -- 700x35 will do everything ok including light trail duty


Yeah. Anything with knobs is only worth it if you're on trails at least half the time. Otherwise you just want a tough tire with volume.

Speedmaxes might corner better off road, but they are frightening at any angle on pavement. More so if it is wet.


----------



## 4Crawler (Jul 13, 2011)

I've really been liking the Schwalbe Marathon Mondials on my cross bike:
- Marathon Mondial HS 428 | Schwalbe North America

They roll decent on pavement being a touring tire, maybe within 2MPH of my road bike on 700x28s and that is running the Mondails at 40-45psi. Typical ride for me is 30-40 miles of pavement to/from a trail then 10-15 miles of gravel/dirt where they work very nice. I'm running a 700x40 size but they come in a 35mm width as well. I have ~750 miles on them so far and have just barely worn the center mold line off the rear, that is still visible on the front. So far the handling on the road has been great, they seem to corner like nothing else. Have not had them in the rain yet.

I've been running these tubeless now for about 8 years @ 30psi and they work great:




Finally worked out a tire rotation plan to maximize mileage and tread wear on these tires:


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

Birddog said:


> I use the Speedmax, but they can be a little sketchy when you lean in a turn on pavement.


three weeks later i still have a few reminders...


----------

